# 1/4 miles times for Ga/E engine



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

gspot said:


> We finally had a dry Friday night at the track for testing. The new throttle body plus the cooler air reduced my 1/4 mile time by 1/2 second, from 20.8 seconds to 20.3 seconds. Still not fast but it's an improvement.



Hey guys! 
I see this is a VERY old post - but is this the usual time you run with the 1600's? 20 seconds?

I eventually got my GA14 down to 17.325 on the 1/4 mile last weekend - in 34 degree Celcius heat! So I should be running very low 17's in the winter time... How does this compare?

PS - I got my GA14 up to 116Hp now...


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Hi, i splitted the thread since it wasnt related to the tbi swap....

the E16 runs about 20 sec on 1/4, stock...
Ga16i should do about 18.5 or so... maybe i little less...
all stock.

I dont know much about the Ga14 that you got, is it a twin cam 16 vavle ??...

i got a friend that did some flat 16 with a beater 93 sentra gxe 16 valve with only HAI and many many holes in the car... (weight reduction)

As for me, i did 15.7 with my E15iT (tbi turbo) lasty summer. should be way better next summer as ill have a lots of upgrades putted on..


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Crazy-Mart said:


> Hi, i splitted the thread since it wasnt related to the tbi swap....
> 
> the E16 runs about 20 sec on 1/4, stock...
> Ga16i should do about 18.5 or so... maybe i little less...
> ...


your english is geting kinda funny there crazymart......just curious you running stock turbo on your 15??

my pulsar i timed once at about 18.9ish. that was with a hard launch and its estimated cause it wasn't....well I'm not supposed to tell you that it wasn't at a track....it was at an untimed track  I'm not sure what the mph was, going to fast to look down (sarcasm). I think most people who try to make their E16 sentras and pulsars quick get down to the 17's. with a lot of work you can get an E to 16's....and of course turbo 15's. I don't know squat about GA's though..but that 17 is pretty good.


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

The GA14 is similar to the GA16 motor - just a 1400cc. It had Double overhead cams, 16 valve and uses crossflow fuel injection.

I must say the motor has been modded quite a bit to achieve those times - 272 billet-cams, Freeflow exhaust with a 4 into 2 into 1 branch (Headers) Simota cold air intake, Hardened suspension dropped by 40mm (1 3/4 inch), Dastek Unichip and now revving to 7500RPM.

Still trying to ger her into the 16's

Will port and flow the head next and then lift the compression ratio - also considering ITB's and a full replacement management system.

Already installed water injection for when the compression is lifted and now just using it as a quick cool down before runs...

Here is a pic or 2


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

thats a good loooking clean car. :thumbup:


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Gsolo said:


> your english is geting kinda funny there crazymart......just curious you running stock turbo on your 15??
> 
> my pulsar i timed once at about 18.9ish. that was with a hard launch and its estimated cause it wasn't....well I'm not supposed to tell you that it wasn't at a track....it was at an untimed track  I'm not sure what the mph was, going to fast to look down (sarcasm). I think most people who try to make their E16 sentras and pulsars quick get down to the 17's. with a lot of work you can get an E to 16's....and of course turbo 15's. I don't know squat about GA's though..but that 17 is pretty good.


My english sucks from time to time ... i guess its just a mather of me getting tired late at night  ... just remember its not my primary language  ... i still think im not so bad lol....

well im running a T25 from a red top silvia engine. the goal this year is low 14s . Ill have upgraded the clutch (stock one is burned so bad), added an intercooler (22x12x2.5 or something similar) redone exhaust in 3in dump/2.5 cat back, full efi swap and tuned ecu with wide band ... and most of all getting 15-18psi instead of 9-10... engine management is still unknown as of today ... still got a few options in mind. I get time slips from the track i go to and i should be going to the same place this year also


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

Dude, you riced out your car.

what else do you have on your car engine wise?


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah - the car is a little riced - but over here that is a good thing - I know most of you guys hate rice - but trends differ - ita also to draw attention to our website and club...

Mods include:

272 billet-cams, Freeflow exhaust with a 4 into 2 into 1 branch (Headers) Simota cold air intake, Hardened suspension dropped by 40mm (1 3/4 inch), Dastek Unichip and now revving to 7500RPM.

Will port and flow the head next and then lift the compression ratio - also considering ITB's and a full replacement management system.

Found some ITB's off a GPZ1100 that I will adapt to fit - will also upgrade the injectors to those on the 280ZX as they fit in the ITB's

Rest is just an MP3 headunit - a racing bucket seat - window tint, lots of vinyl, fire extinguisher, STI bonnet scoop and sideskirts, colour coded mirrors etc etc...


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

FiredragonCT said:


> Yeah - the car is a little riced - but over here that is a good thing - I know most of you guys hate rice - but trends differ - ita also to draw attention to our website and club...
> 
> Mods include:
> 
> ...



if you ask me it's on the edge of rice...but its clean not overly done and not done to look like and fit in with everyone else.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Firedragon, you might gain a little torque by making a smooth bend in that intake you have there. That abrupt 90* makes for turbulence and is not good for optimum flow


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> Firedragon, you might gain a little torque by making a smooth bend in that intake you have there. That abrupt 90* makes for turbulence and is not good for optimum flow


True true

You should be running better times , especially with those cams and ecu tuning. Where did you get the cams. Nice ideas so far. Let me know how you'll upgrade teh ITB's with the GPZ1100


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi guys - heres the wierd thing - I have tried various different bends on the intake - and this one just seems to work - in some cases I even lost as much as 8NM's of Torque... This just shows me that the singe throttle body design on this engine is far from ideal - hence the GPZ throttles.

I will post pics as the project goes on - I will either convert my existing intake manifold to accept the new Throotles or have a new manifold made up.

If I re-use the existing I can keep the injectors in their current position and re-use. If I make use of a custom intake I will have to use the GPZ injector positions - the Nissan (Datsun) 280ZX injectors seem to fit there perfectly and then I just need to sort the fueling.

Does anyone know where I can get 280ZX injectors or similar?
Does anyone know where I can get a universal fuel rail to adapt?

Does anyone have any specs on the GPZ 1100 TPS Voltages?


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey guys - heres some pics on the ITB's - picked them up today...

OK - will re-use my injectors and fuel rail - just have to clean them tonight and see if I can transfer my TPS onto them. Any ideas on what to do for vacuum lines?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

check for TWM induction .. they got loads of stuff for custom ITbs...

nice project btw..


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks Crazy Mart - will check them out!
:thumbup:


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

Where did you get the 272 cams?


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Apparently over in the states you can order cams straight off the shelf? Is that correct?

We order from a cams specialist - in my case MasterCams - they then take Billet Forged Cams and cut them to any degree you desire - anything from a mild 262 to a very wild 306....

They then also do the shimming on the head to suit the cam - all in all works out to R3200 a set (+-$550)

How does this compare to over there?


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

difficult to say, but JWT cams cost US$530 or there about. Not sure what the conversion factor is.


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

It seems more or less the same ZAR 5.80 = 1 US$

They sometimes also take your standard cams and machine them to any degree you want - but the lift durations arent nearly as good - this is considered the cheap alternative as no shimming is required an comes to about US$ 220

But the performance route is definately Billet Cams


----------



## alfsentra (May 24, 2006)

I'm interested in GA16DE billet cams 280 x 405 lift, Any help?
Thanks!


----------



## shagui (Dec 13, 2003)

alfsentra said:


> I'm interested in GA16DE billet cams 280 x 405 lift, Any help?
> Thanks!


i have an C3 cams for SR20 but you need to swap the engine first  
jeje just trip!


----------



## alfsentra (May 24, 2006)

shagui said:


> i have an C3 cams for SR20 but you need to swap the engine first
> jeje just trip!


jejeje!!! no quiero swap, si fuera hacerlo se va por un VE.


----------



## copternadle (Aug 2, 2009)

I ordered the same borla exhaust too, and love the way it sounds it also looks very nice. I have people asking me all the time what kind of exhaust it is because it sounds so good. I got mine from borla parts here, borla 11759 and was pleased with the price a delivery time. You should also check craigslist sometimes you can find a used set.


----------

